# Please HELP identify these lippies on EVA & EVE



## lally (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi ladies and gents,

Could you please name which lipsticks are similar to the ones used in these photos of Eva Mendes and Eve Jeffers.

Actress Eva Mendes in W Magazine (full photo shoot: HERE)








Rapper Eve Jeffers in My Chick Bad (Eve's verse at 2:15)




music video HERE 

This will be my first foray into colors without names like creme, nude or beige. I am definitely inspired to add some colour but I need a little help! 

Eva: How would you describe this peachy coral color?
Eve: Would Ruby Woo or Lady Danger work?



Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm only NC25 right now so I'm not sure how relevant this would be, however Stila's CC in gerbera is exactly the colour of Eve's lipstick. I think you'd need a darker liner to go with it like hodge podge maybe.


----------

